# Used Santana Sovereign vs New Cannondale Tandem 2



## Hundminen

My wife and I are interested in picking up our first Tandem bike. We are looking at a used (2005 with 200km) Santana Sovereign or a new Cannondale Tandem 2. Both have Ultegra shifters, aluminum frames, although the Santana has XTR brakes verus disc brakes on the Cannondale. The Santana also sports a Chris King headset, although that means little to me (as a novice). Both are asking about $3500 CAD. 

We will be using it mostly on crushed gravel trails or on quiet back-country roads, once or twice each weekend in riding season (about half the year up here in Canada). Purely recreational & fitness. Any advice on which is the better?


----------



## stelvio96

I can't speak to the Santana but my wife and I have a Cannondale Road Tandem 2 and it has been great. It rides well and we have not encountered any issues with it over the past 2 years (approximately 4000km). I'm not sure if I would use it on crushed gravel trails so stick to the quiet country roads for a while until you are comfortable handling it. 

The benefit of buying the new Cannondale would be you have a warranty on the frame and although there might be little use on the components on the Santana, things like brake and derailleur cables and tires/tubes on the Cannondale will be new and not 6 yrs old. Also, I would assume that buying the new Cannondale means the shop you are buying it from will fit you and your wife properly on it, something you won't get if buying used, unless of course, you are knowledgeable about proper bike fit and don't need this assistance from the shop.


----------



## schaubut

I own both a Cannondale tandem MT1000 and a Santana Neobium. Athough the Cannondale isn't a road bike and the Santana is a little more higher end than the Sovereign, I think I can offer some advice. First of all, the Cannondale is a gem when it comes to reliablity and a smooth ride. Santana for me is like a high end sports car in that anything like a front or rear rack is propritary equipment. This best part of my Santana is the weight which is ten lbs less than the Cannondale. May not be a good weight comparison though. I think the price is high for both tandems. I've seen people down here in florida buy those bikes for half that. I don't think there is much difference today in CA dollars and US dollars. CA $1 .00 US $1.03.


----------



## morryjg

A little late chiming in on this.....but I would add that whichever bike feels better when you test ride it would be the bike to go with. Your expectations of the riding doesn't lend itself to one bike over the other so pick what you will feel the best on.


----------

